# Northampton



## xenon (Apr 22, 2007)

Asking on behalf of a friend who with out much notice, has to move to Northampton for new job. Neither of us have been there or know anyone from the place. So tell me about it.

What areas are good to live in. What areas should be avoided. What's the night life like?

Don't tell me it's a total shit hole, cos I want to pass on some positive useful information.

Cheers


----------



## Kanda (Apr 22, 2007)

Tell him to move to Milton Keynes and commute, I don't need to tell you Northampton is more of a shithole than MK


----------



## xenon (Apr 22, 2007)

Milton Kenes is better than Northampton?
Damn


Although to be fair never been there either.


----------



## The Pious Pawn (Apr 23, 2007)

I ve thought Northampton was ok when ive been there , mk has lots of things to do there i must admit . Either way some nice countryside in the area to enjoy .


----------



## Belushi (Apr 23, 2007)

Northampton is okay, but nothing more.


----------



## xenon (Apr 23, 2007)

Any particular areas worth avoiding if you're looking for a flat?


----------



## loud 1 (Apr 26, 2007)

i live here.


The music scene has gone through the roof,what with happy mondays,deftones,the misfits to name but a few doing all there warm up here.

theres fukin loads of music venues here now,and an amazing music scene.

theres a lot of trouble zones up here,most suburbs are rough as fuk but the town centre area is well policed and 'nearly' trouble free.

he'll be fine.

milton keynes is a fukin pointless fukin hole by the way.


----------



## Kanda (Apr 26, 2007)

loud 1 said:
			
		

> theres a lot of trouble zones up here,most suburbs are rough as fuk but the town centre area is well policed and 'nearly' trouble free.
> 
> he'll be fine.
> 
> milton keynes is a fukin pointless fukin hole by the way.



Yeah the suburbs are shit, hence why I said move to MK and commute. Tis only 20 mins in the car/train from MK to N'pton for work or to go out without threat of getting mugged on your doorstep


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 27, 2007)

Grew up near there.. it's ok.


----------



## loud 1 (Apr 28, 2007)

xenon_2 said:
			
		

> Any particular areas worth avoiding if you're looking for a flat?



avoid

all suburbs.

get into the town centre,i live in the mounts area,its reet nice loike.


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2007)

*struggles to find a good word to say about Northampton (I've been there quite a few times)

*gives up


----------



## loud 1 (Apr 28, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> *struggles to find a good word to say about Northampton (I've been there quite a few times)
> 
> *gives up





oi!

What brought you up here ed?


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2007)

loud 1 said:
			
		

> What brought you up here ed?


I've played there a few times in bands and been to watch the mighty Cardiff City a few times too.

And it wasn't pretty (the football and the town).







http://www.urban75.org/cardiff/northampton02.html


----------



## Kanda (Apr 28, 2007)

I lived 15 miles away from it for 20 odd years....


----------



## loud 1 (Apr 28, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> I'
> 
> http://www.urban75.org/cardiff/northampton02.html



yeh thats about right


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2007)

Mind you, the shoe museum was pretty good.


----------



## loud 1 (Apr 28, 2007)

AND!!!!!!!

we have our own song...

check it.


----------



## internetstalker (May 29, 2007)

xenon_2 said:
			
		

> Asking on behalf of a friend who with out much notice, has to move to Northampton for new job. Neither of us have been there or know anyone from the place. So tell me about it.
> 
> What areas are good to live in. What areas should be avoided. What's the night life like?
> 
> ...



town centre is good to live in, abington, the mounts, kingsley are good and near town. kingsthorpe is good, but not so near town and traffic can be a prob.
the suburbs are k if you dig that sort of thing but crime is a little higher out there
bad areas are the eastern district (anywhere to the far east of the town.ie to the right of the ring road), briar hill and spring boroughs. avoid these places

the night life is good you have bridge street for the towny types and the welly (wellingborough) road for everyone else. more pubs per person then any other place or summat

the people of northampton however are pure quality in general ( but f course we have our fair share of dickheads!!


----------



## internetstalker (May 29, 2007)

and milton keynes is a shit hole,
unless you like skating or shopping


----------



## mozzy (May 29, 2007)

Used to live near there about 8 years ago. Was crap back then, but havn't been back since.
On a positive note, the country side is lovely round those parts.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (May 30, 2007)

Is Northampton in the north?  I thought it was near Kettering and isn't that down south somewhere?


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 17, 2007)

AnnO'Neemus said:
			
		

> Is Northampton in the north?  I thought it was near Kettering and isn't that down south somewhere?




northampton is near kettering.

slap bang in the middle

right in the heart of England!!


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 17, 2007)

I grew up near Northampton but I haven't been there for years and don't really remember it.  Tbh the only thing that really sticks in my mind is the entrance to the Grovesnor Centre, a hideous 60s shopping centre.  I'm told it's not much of a place.

The countryside around there is really nice, though.


----------

